# Reading > Forum Book Club >  July Book Voting

## Admin

Please vote for the July book here.

----------


## Admin

Only 10 options, so some of your nominations didn't get on the poll, sorry. (I give obvious preference to books on this site as that way no one has to go out and buy one or go to the library or whatever).

----------


## ravana

I voted for "Ali and Nino" 
Maybe you'll wish to read it, too after looking through this link. 
http://www.tbilisipastimes.com/ali.html

----------


## emily655321

Ohh...I feel obliged to vote for my nom, but I don't want to be a Nader voter. I also don't want to vote for something if a lot of other people have already read it (thinking "Cuckoo's Nest," "1984"). Feels selfish, but I'm gonna hold off for a couple more days, till I see what direction the results start going in.

----------


## emily655321

Nah, I couldn't do it.  :Biggrin:  I voted "1984." It just seems appropriate considering how many times a week I am speechless but for, "This is just.....Orwellian." Besides, soilent green *is* people.  :Wink:

----------


## Kiwi Shelf

Man, I was really wishing for a more modern book this time around...

----------


## verybaddmom

please, the Black tulip one, i havent had a chance to read any of his stuff yet....c'mon Dumas.....vote with me, here folks!

----------


## subterranean

1984

1984

----------


## odin2

I voted for H.G. Wells,dont know why no one else did....

----------


## Sancho

Razor's Edge. Mostly because I'm half way through it now.

----------


## fayefaye

The translation I got of THe Black Tulip's a piece of....... well. So go DON QUIXOTE!!

----------


## nothingman87

Chalk a vote up for Ken Kesey!

----------


## Kiwi Shelf

So I guess it is the "Black Tulip"
What's that book about anyways?

----------


## verybaddmom

Kiwi, that book is available on this sight, and there is a brief synopsis of the story available on there as well. 
i assume that since the polls are closed that the Black Tulip is the winner (which makes me happy) but i am still waiting for the official announcement from almighty Admin before i go out and actually buy the book 
(grrr....i dont have an official address here yet, so i cant get a library card, and i cant read it online; the chair at my desk right now is brutally uncomfortable).

----------


## Kiwi Shelf

Oh, good point. I will look into reading the synopsis. I am doubting that I am going to be able to find the book at a store around here, though, and I hate reading books online... hmmm...

----------


## emily655321

I know, I haven't been able to read a whole book online. I've given up on that one. If there's even a long web page to read, I usually print it out. I'll see if Tulip's at the library. Might as well actually participate in the club this month.  :Rolleyes:  It's my last chance for a while.  :Frown:  Looks like I'll be rather absent from the forum once I get to college, never having gotten a job and hence, no laptop -- being relegated to the computer lab at school.  :Bawling:

----------


## Admin

Black Tulip wins.

----------

